

I made the Fido lady cry: fanatical support in a bureaucracy - oxyona
http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/log/?m=200611#24

======
run4yourlives
You should have asked what it would take to have her apply to your company...
I could certainly use dedication like that in mine.

